# uci track cycling world cup tickets



## coco69 (8 Feb 2011)

for either sat or sun evening,great seats(as poss 2 sons going) i need 4 together,maybe 3 if the wife isnt good


----------



## gary r (8 Feb 2011)

coco69 said:


> for either sat or sun evening,great seats(as poss 2 sons going) i need 4 together,maybe 3 if the wife isnt good




i have 2 x tickets for the saturday daytime,i know its not what you wanted but if you are interested PM me,i just want face value plus postage £8 each face value


----------



## coco69 (8 Feb 2011)

Thanks gary but can only go on the friday evening or saturday evening


----------

